# Größenangabe beim Empire



## Publikumsliebli (3. Dezember 2011)

Es gab ja in jeder Baureihe zwei Größen, richtig?
Ist die Rahmenhöhe jeweils gleich und der Unterschied liegt in der Oberrohrlänge?

Bei den aktuellsten werden die Größen ja so angegeben: SM und ML

Wenn man nach gebrauchten sucht, werden die meisten als Größe M angeboten. Habt Ihr die Größen davor in S und M eingeteilt? Oder was bedeutet denn M hier in der Regel?


----------

